# Abandoned Hospital, Derbyshire



## nickyw_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

I recently visited an abandoned hospital in Derbyshire and it spooked me! I didn't go inside because most of it was boarded up, but it didn't look that safe inside anyway. Unfortunately whilst I was looking round, my Dad was harrassed by a group of chavs. He was waiting in the car for me and they came along and threw rocks at the car and spat on it. I suggest if you're going to visit this place you go in a big group and during daylight hours in case you get any trouble!


----------



## urbtography (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope your dad told them exactly where to go lol, some nice shots there, nice mood and feel to them.


----------



## mortaldecay (Apr 14, 2009)

Is that Aston Hall?


----------



## thompski (Apr 14, 2009)

Judging by the buildings and stories of chavs, definitely Aston Hall


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah looks like aston to me


----------



## nickyw_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, it is the place you're suggesting.... You're not supposed to say where these places are though 

My Dad told the chavs to go away and he called the police on them too! We had a policeman round the other night to take a statement. I think these people are already known to the police, so lets hope they get a blummin' good talking to!


----------



## foz101 (Apr 14, 2009)

It sounds like you were ruddy unlucky there! I hope the police catch them and put them in prison for a jolly long time. 

Come on Timmy, it's time for walkies with Uncle Quentin....


----------



## mortaldecay (Apr 14, 2009)

nickyw_uk said:


> Yes, it is the place you're suggesting.... You're not supposed to say where these places are though



 I seriously hope you didn't share this information with your Dad!!!!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah Aston Hall Hospital, shame its been trashed so much more since we went a year ago. Still worth a look inside if your already there though.


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 14, 2009)

nickyw_uk said:


> Unfortunately whilst I was looking round, my Dad was harrassed by a group of chavs. He was waiting in the car for me and they came along and threw rocks at the car and spat on it.



I'd have unleashed hell on them for chucking stuff at my motor!

If you want some pics of what the local scum have done to this place on the inside see my thread a few posts below yours and various others on the site.

If you go back be careful, there are big holes in the floors!


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

I went today in the evening hours with one other person, is that bad?
We didn't see anyone inside or out.
Don't worry about saying where these places are, you are supposed to 

I ended up throwing a brick end down a corridor because some chavvy scumbag was coming in. It ran away.


----------



## ukmayhem (Apr 14, 2009)

nickyw_uk said:


> You're not supposed to say where these places are though



Nicky of course you can say the name of the place you visit. When it says " dont mention location " means dont give exact details and directions etc.. like for example google map links and entry details.

Matt


----------



## nickyw_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, it's Aston Hall 

My Dad got the registration number of the chavs car, so I think the police will be able to b*llock them 

I might go back again in the daytime when hopefully all the chavs will be collecting their benefits


----------



## thompski (Apr 15, 2009)

I can imagine the trouble makers were school kids, which would make sense considering its the Easter holiday. If possible try visiting in the daytime on a weekday


----------



## james.s (Apr 15, 2009)

Odd that, I went the other day and saw no one on site. Should have ran them over.


----------



## sparky1987 (Apr 15, 2009)

nickyw_uk said:


> Unfortunately whilst I was looking round, my Dad was harrassed by a group of chavs. He was waiting in the car for me and they came along and threw rocks at the car and spat on it.



yep thats derby for ya, i grew up in derby ( but closer to burton really ).

moved away a year ago to southampton to live with me bf.

unfortunately i went to school with all the chav's as it wasn't really a good school. 

now im planning on getting a proper education, as all they do is teach ya to pass exam's.

not surprised they all turn out like they do. half on them have five kids at the age of 22 or in prison now.


----------



## nickyw_uk (Apr 15, 2009)

sparky1987 said:


> yep thats derby for ya, i grew up in derby ( but closer to burton really ).
> 
> moved away a year ago to southampton to live with me bf.
> 
> ...



Is Southampton any better?


----------



## smileysal (Apr 15, 2009)

Good pics Nicky, and yep, it's Aston Hall. There's a lovely therapy pool in one of the buildings there. Have a look around the hospitals threads, and search out Aston Hall, and you'll find loads of reports on the place.

Good work,

 Sal


----------



## rjg_scotland (Apr 16, 2009)

foz101 said:


> It sounds like you were ruddy unlucky there! I hope the police catch them and put them in prison for a jolly long time.
> 
> Come on Timmy, it's time for walkies with Uncle Quentin....



With Uncle Quentin? George wouldn't have that! I'm sure Julian could have knocked those chavs out with his field glasses. Oh wait, that would be _outrageous_ behaviour, he'd never do such a beastly thing! You're right. Better get Aunt Fanny to call the police on them.

Aaaaannnyway... nice couple of pics there.


----------



## sparky1987 (Apr 16, 2009)

nickyw_uk said:


> Is Southampton any better?



probally not, but i can keep me self to me self cause i don't know everyone here.

and where i live is quite nice family village.


----------



## The Pirate (Apr 17, 2009)

sparky1987 said:


> yep thats derby for ya, i grew up in derby ( but closer to burton really ).
> 
> .




Erm hello i live in Derby born and bred and think it`s a nice place really.....

And my son who`s 20 this year has no kids so far and not planning any....Although his school was crap that i have to grant ya 

My two youngest got into Derby`s best school so they should be better...and i didn`t have any kids till i was 21 either before you ask.

Nice post though nicky and yeah post the place name that`s not only allowed but helpful


----------



## thompski (Apr 17, 2009)

It wasn't particularly nice living in Derby as a child in the early 1990s, but I think its a pretty good place these days. Its the UK's leader in high tech industry and biggest exporter of goods. I find the main problem these days is gross underfunding from central government.


----------

